# Ansteuerung EC Motoren



## philipp00 (26 November 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Eine evtl. einfache Frage. was würded ihr für die gegenseitige verriegelung für zwei Motoren empfehlen, das 0-10V Signal zu unterberchen oder die 400V Versorgungsspanung zu unterbrechen.
Das 0-10V Signal wäre einfacher, da ein kleines Relais ausreichend wäre.


----------



## winnman (26 November 2020)

Kommt darauf an wie kritisch die Verriegelung zwischen den Motoren ist.
Was kann passieren wenn beide laufen?
Mechanischer Schaden, wie groß
Personenschaden?

Wenn das prinzipiell zu keinem Schaden kommen kann (zB. parallele Pumpen in Heizungen, . . .) dann könnte man die 10V Variante nehmen (wobei ich auch da die Trennung von der 400V Versorgung vorziehe da dann auch e, Gefahren bei Pumpenwechsel, . . . geringer werden).

Wenn es im laufenden Betrieb laufend vorkommen soll das zwischen den zwei Antrieben gewechselt werden soll, dann auch die 10V, ausser es gibt Gefahren (siehe oben)


----------



## philipp00 (26 November 2020)

Eigentlich handelt es sich hier um eine kleine Steuerung die beide Lüfter am Monoblock ansteuert, dient nur als provisorium, dies müssen ja zusammen laufen.
Aber passt soweit, du hast mir schon sehr geholfen.

Gruss


----------

